# The Edge and Oriskany with a Blue!



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Bounced around the edge a bit from Destin and ended up at the Oriskany. We hit several spots and dropped live baits, dead baits and bobo strips with nothing much to show except for some small mingos and porgies. We also picked up some peanut dolphin.

The highlight of the day was when we decided to put out a spread and head back towards the hill from the Oriskany. Maybe five minutes in , in about 210ft of water a blue decided he wanted to slam the chugger on the stbd flat. The little 30 was screaming and the fish was putting on a show! Unfortunately it wasn't long after we got the lines cleared the fish was jumping off into the horizon with a new piece of jewelry. What a bummer but still what a thrill!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Don't leave us hanging. You got spooled, the drag got too high with all the line dragging through the water, the knot gave out, what?

We thrive on these 'Lessons Learned'.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I personally believe the drag was too tight, or perhaps just bill or tail wrapped. It broke close to the lure, it didn't appear to be a rigging failure but I'm far from an expert in the field.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

dang!!! but at least ya got a shot at one. I'm still waiting.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Better to have loved and lost than to never have loved at all!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

A rare opportunity in that swallow. Great you had a chance at one hope the offshore bug don't bite to hard. :thumbup:
Cliff your next :yes:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, when I saw you were the poster....I was expecting a yak story! hahaha would have freaked ifin you had a blue on the yak, but wouldn't be surprised brother!!!

Glad ya'll had a hook up though! Been a treat just to watch it dance!!!!


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

To bad he got away, maybe next time.


----------



## Sharknado (Jan 7, 2014)

Small blues are the hardest to catch IMO


----------

